# Blueberry Lime



## PandemoniumWines (Oct 28, 2017)

1 gallon recipe

30oz Realime
3# frozen blueberries
1 crushed campden
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
Water to 1.3 gallons
-------- Next day ------
1/4 tsp tannin
1/2 tsp energizer
1 tsp nutrient
EC 1118

I got 6 bottles out of this batch. If you are a big sweet/sour fan, this one's for you. Good drinking early, too. I'm drinking today's bottling leftovers at 3 months out. I'm sure it'll get even better with some age. You can adjust the sour with back sweetening. If you don't plan to back sweeten, I highly suggest using less lime juice, as it seems to come out a bit more with time, and at full dryness i think your mouth would pucker down into your throat 

Got the idea when hubby picked out blueberry ice cream at the store, and I got lime sherbet. They tasted pretty darn good together! Now to make a big batch...


----------



## Marta Sommer (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi i am Interested in your Blueberry Lime recipes, very happy to see such a sour flavoured recipes.


----------



## AkTom (Dec 27, 2017)

I just happen to have some frozen blueberries...


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

My wife loves mike's hard strawberry lemonade. I think I will try something like. Think it would work with frozen concentrate limeade? After reading this I bout me some frozen blueberries. If I start that batch I will give updates.


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 29, 2018)

HarrysHomeBrew said:


> My wife loves mike's hard strawberry lemonade. I think I will try something like. Think it would work with frozen concentrate limeade? After reading this I bout me some frozen blueberries. If I start that batch I will give updates.



Do a google search for “Dragons Blood” wine recipe. It’s a variation on skeeter pee (lemon wine). Should work well with strawberries & lemon! The lemon may overpower the strawberries a bit so maybe consider an fpac to backsweeten & flavour. In fact; I am inspired! 

To the drawing board...!


----------

